# Meet AnxiousMind



## anxiousmind (Aug 20, 2015)

Hi All.

This is my first writing forum, rather my first forum of any sort. Please forgive me should I come across naive or ignorant in this regard.

When I was younger writing was my passion. I intended on a career in writing but alas life didn't turn out that way. For the last eight years or so, I lost my passion and myself. I stopped writing and kept a lot of thoughts to myself (talk about a writers block). I have recently started writing again, more just thoughts and feelings that need to be put on paper.

I want to share what I write with others to get critiques and hopefully better my writing and skills. I have come to terms with the fact that my writing is merely a personal hobby and a means to express that which I have kept inside for so long.  

So here goes nothing, I hope you enjoy my short pieces.

P.S. I am a 25 year old, hopeless romantic with an attraction to raw and emotional writing from South Africa.
I am slightly obsessed with Shakespeare along with the likes of Oscar Wilde, Vladimir Nabakov, Jane Austen, Ernest Hemingway, Mark Twain, F Scott Fitzgerald, Edgar Allan Poe and T.S Elliot.


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Aug 20, 2015)

Hi, Anxious. It looks like you're read a couple of the same authors I have (In my case Fitzgerald and Nabakov) 


Anyway, here are some of the nuts and bolts of this outfit. Once you have ten valid posts anywhere except for the word games and procrastination central, you will be able to post your own creative works. You will also be able to choose your own signature and avatar.

We also have the mentors in purple that can help with any writing needs you may have. or even just to get around the forum.

So go explore, give a few critiques. Get involved in discussions. There's a lot you can do here.


----------



## AtleanWordsmith (Aug 20, 2015)

Welcome to our community, anxiousmind.  This is as good a place as any to get your feet wet, both where writing forums and actual forums are considered.  As long as you stick to the rules and stuff (which can be found in the READ ME! Room), you'll be fine.

As for getting the Trial of the Ten Posts under your belt, I suggest checking out the Writing Related section, where there are plenty of discussions to weigh in on.  You might also check out some of the Challenges we have to offer, and if you're feeling up to it, you can always critique work submitted by others.  A lot of people aren't just looking for editing, they want opinions and such, so don't be shy.  Just 'cause you're new doesn't mean your input isn't valid.

If you have any questions, don't hesitate to ask.  Looking forward to seeing what you've got to share with us, and I'll see you around the forums!


----------



## Ariel (Aug 20, 2015)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Firemajic (Aug 20, 2015)

Lol.. our background is soooo much alike! I thought you were writing my intro... I wrote for years and kept my poetry hidden away.. But not anymore, not since I found WF! Soooo, welcome.. here you are going to find all the support you need to move you forward.. wonderful things happen when you finally find the courage to unchain your voice.. I am excited to watch that happen for you.. and if I can help you on your journey.. it would be my pleasure.. write on... Peace... Ohhh, my name is Julia, and you will find me cracking the whip in the fabulous poetry thread.. hope to see you there...


----------



## Foxee (Aug 20, 2015)

Hi, anxiousmind, if you become less anxious we may end up referring to you as A.Mind. Let us know if that happens!

You're in good company. If liking to write is a timeline that events happen along, we're all somewhere on that timeline. You weren't writing, now you are. You wanted it to be a career, right now it's a hobby. Who knows what will happen further along that timeline?

Anything can happen!

And this is a good place to hang out while it does.  Welcome.


----------



## Arthur G. Mustard (Aug 20, 2015)

Welcome to the gang, enjoy.


----------



## escorial (Aug 20, 2015)

View attachment 9393


----------



## Moody (Aug 20, 2015)

welcome anxiousmind,

I have followed a similar path when it comes to writing. Also share your love for Poe. Like everyone else said, dont be afraid to dive in and get started!:champagne:


----------



## Bard_Daniel (Aug 20, 2015)

Hey there!

I like Shakespeare, Wilde, Hemingway, Twain, Fitzgerald, Poe and T.S Eliot too.

Looks like we've got things in common already.

Welcome! 10 posts and then you can start to rock and roll.

Hopefully, I'll see you around the forums!


----------



## Blade (Aug 25, 2015)

:welcome:Welcome aboard anxiousmind.

If this is your first forum experience I would suggest you spend some time looking around and getting yourself oriented. It is like moving to a new town, it will take a little experience to recognize all the streets and landmarks.:encouragement:

I like you list of favorite authors; you should have no trouble fitting in here. Good luck in your writing endeavors.


----------



## Jenwales (Aug 25, 2015)

Hi, how do you know it's only a hobby? Don't sell yourself short, if you love writing you can make a career out of it. I'm 26 and last yr I told myself I'd enter a competition and I did and I won. I have always wanted to be a writer but only now I'm trying very hard to take it seriously. I am also an anxious person and that holds me back but I have learnt to relax by doing yoga regularly and mindfulness meditation. 
I know how you feel about things not working I've been stuck in part time retail jobs since I left school, have an interview friday to get out another one! 
Have hope and don't be afraid to enter competitions or submit work to magazines etc you never know. 
I'm guessing you've read Jane Eyre? I love Austen and I'm not romantic but I'm a sucker for classic books that have romance 
welcome, hope you enjoy


----------



## MadzBear (Aug 25, 2015)

Hiya! Welcome  I'm really new to all of this too and I can tell you that everyone has been super friendly and helpful ^.^ really looking forward to reading your work x


----------



## joshybo (Aug 25, 2015)

Welcome to the site, anxiousmind.  I'm glad to see that you're working your way out of a writing slump.  I've been there myself and it can be difficult to get back to it after some time away, but this site has helped me immensely in that regard.  At twenty-five you have more than enough time to shape your writing into something much more than a mere hobby, if you're so inclined.  There have been authors who have went unpublished until their sixties.  Heck, Emily Dickinson didn't gain any sort of fame until after she died (although I don't recommend waiting that long, personally).  If you have any questions or concerns about the site, feel free to shoot me a PM.  I look forward to reading your work!


----------



## KateMarie999 (Aug 25, 2015)

Welcome! I'm a newbie too! Glad to see I'm not the only one and I hope we run into each other again on the site. Emotional writing, especially in a romantic setting, can be either really cheesy or really good. I'm going to give you the benefit of the doubt though and assume you know your way around writing for those.


----------



## WriterBeyRyan (Aug 27, 2015)

Welcome to the forum


----------

